# Pics** Wow the difference grain free has made



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

When I got Lily she was 8 weeks, I started her on Wellness puppy, then blue buffalo puppy.

When I got Olive I decided to switch over to grain free and went with totw pacific stream. I also made sure all their treats where grain free, I started adding a bit of nupro and salmon oil once a day.....

Sooooo, I was looking at pictures of Lily and was shocked at the difference in her tear stains!

Lily the day I got Olive, before grain free.....









Lily a few days ago.... No tear stains!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow that is great! I love seeing improvements in dog's appearances after switching foods . It really makes you feel like you did the right thing.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, she looks great! What a difference!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome! What a cute face she has!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a sweet little testament to feeding good quality food! Congrats on such great results!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I am seriously jealous!!! My babies all eat raw diet and the two white cresteds still have terrible tear staining. I keep their faces clean shaven, but Julian especially just has the worst tears...


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh wow! What a difference!! Lily's face is so sweet!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I love Lily, what a sweetie pie! Woohoo no more stains!!!
Did you notice any other improvements? Such as coat quality, more energy, better stools, etc?


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm really happy with the changes grain free has made. Their poops are small and firm and Olives coat is very shinny and silky (lilys not so much but she is scruffy to begin with...) and thier energy is through the roof lol

One thing I worry about is I've also purposely keeped them off chicken. Their food and none of thire treats have any chicken. I just started them on totw high prairie though which does have some chicken in it (3rd ingredient is chicken meal) If they had an allergy to chicken, would I notice a difference from feeding them this food?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I love before & after pics like this! Reassures you've made a great decision for your dogs. She's so sweet too...so glad those pesky tear stains left with the grain filled food!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay!!! Adorably adorable kissble nose! lol


----------

